# helping out in new jersey



## LBGDevelopments (Aug 1, 2012)

new to the site i plow in union and somerset county i could use some help sometimes and im willing to help out if anyone is in need


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

hey newbie just a little help go to the weather thread and find guy in your neck of the woods and introduce your self there and get way more responce Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Will you plow in Middlesex county too?


I have a niece who lives in S. Bound Brook and the other in Middlesex Boro, should they need your assistance.

LMK


----------



## LBGDevelopments (Aug 1, 2012)

if im not tied up else where sure


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in north NJ passaic cty does anyone have any accounts up my way


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, I live and have accounts in Union County. I would be willing to help out when I am finished with my accounts. PM me with the details. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well,

Now we have Somerset, Middlesex, Union and Monmouth counties. 


We should have some kind of party or something, no ?


----------

